

Grundsaudaag Jour de La Marmotte Groundhog Day - quelhas
https://medium.com/@beautyon_/grundsaudaag-jour-de-la-marmotte-ground-hog-day-8570677dd90b

======
reagank
Beware anyone who lumps all those who disagree with them into a single group.
Beware even more if the person then imputes motives and thoughts to the
opponents.

The author spends quite a bit of time calling out opposing arguments as
fallacious, but spends the rest of the time either begging the question
(bitcoin is great - not saying _why_ bitcoin is great, only saying what
nefarious motives underly those who say bitcoin isn't great) or constructing
straw men (is there a serious (not fringe) argument that all software
everywhere should be under government regulation? I would like to see a
reference, please).

